# Itka et ses 2000 itkontributions



## Calamitintin

Déjà deux milliers de petits posts pour notre Itkette nationale ! 

Voyons ce que dit le grand dicotionnaire sur l'entrée "itka" : 

"L'Itka est une race rare, que l'on pourrait caractériser ainsi : pleine de ressources, de dynamisme et de bonne-volonté pour aider ses prochains, elle accptera volontiers, et en toute modestie, un "merci" ou un "j'ai compris t'es géniale". Il est également à noter que l'Itka n'étant pas une espèce dangereuse, elle sera incapable de se mettre en colère ou de rabrouer quelqu'un. L'Itka se nourrit essentiellement de livres de grammaire et de dictionnaire itkaïen-chinois, mais aussi de TLFI, un de ses mets préférés.
Au cas où vous en croiseriez un spécimen, il est bon de le reconnaître, ça vous change la vie !" ​


----------



## Ploupinet

Après autant de posts, comment ne pas te proposer une pause ? 
Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Paquita

Joyeux Postanniversaire Itka,​ 
y ven más a menudo al foro español francés...

Un beso y un regalito
Paquit&


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je vois que Cal n'a pas rapporté les expressions de son dictionnaire à l'entrée « itka »... Je répare ici cet oubli en copiant quelques unes, mais il y en a bien d'autres ! _*

1.* Expressions_

— _Grogner comme itka_. Parsemer de grognards les lettres écrites à ses amis pour tenter de se mettre en colère. Souvent en vain.

— _Etre itka comme devant._ Etre très décu quand il n'y a aucun retour sur une explication qui a demandé beaucoup d'énergie (surtout si c'est en langue étrangère).

— _Raconter des hichtoires à la itka_. Se mettre à parler en chuitant, pendant toute une soirée.

— _Faire son itka_. Répondre avec entrain aux questions les plus techniques en étant le plus clair possible. Souvent avec succès.


Bisettes ma belle !


----------



## itka

Je viens de découvrir que j'avais dépassé les 2000... En fait, ON me l'a dit, parce que sinon, je vois jamais rien, moi...

... Et je pleure d'émotion et de rire en vous lisant... 
Cal, me voilà donc dans le dicotionnaire Calyploupien ! Merci pour cette définition... beaucoup trop gentille, mais si drôle !
Ploup : je sais que, côté chocolat, tu n'as plus rien à apprendre, alors je te fais confiance et je pause volontiers avec le petit paquet rouge.
Paquit&, c'est vrai, on te voit peu chez nous ces temps-ci et c'est d'autant plus gentil d'être venue me faire un petit coucou...Je crois que je vais afficher ta carte, façon poster. Désormais, grâce à toi, je n'ignorerai plus rien des grands sites du monde ! Que veux-tu, il y en a qui parcourent la planète et d'autres qui pâlissent sur leurs livres !
Karine : pas de flickr ce coup-ci ? Je sens que tu as fait là une recherche toute particulière et je t'en remercie...Tes expressions vont rejoindre le dicotionnaire Calyploupien et le Petit Gonzalvien   Illustré. J'ouvre dès ce jour l' "Inventaire Raisonné des Locutions Karinistes" ! 

Merci à vous tous ! Je vous propose une petite soirée pour fêter cha...On pourrait danser le cha-cha-cha (c'est de mon âge, au moins !) et chanter "Chavez-vous planter les choux" en chifflant de la chicha et en choufflant dans une autre chicha... 

Qui ch'est qui dit que je chuinte ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Karine : pas de flickr *Flipbook* ce coup-ci ? Je sens que tu as fait là une recherche toute particulière et je t'en remercie...Tes expressions vont rejoindre le dicotionnaire Calyploupien et le Petit Gonzalvien   Illustré. J'ouvre dès ce jour l' "Inventaire Raisonné des Locutions Karinistes" ! [...]


_*2.* Suite des expressions et locutions..._

— _Corriger à la mode itka_. Utiliser de préférence la couleur rouge pour effectuer des corrections dans un texte (cf. exemple ci-dessus).

— _Loc. proverbiale. __On ne peut contenter tout le monde et itka._ Jamais contente !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Deux mille (et quelques) messages de notre demoiselle des posts (et des lettres elle en a, surtout des Y... ), ça vaut bien une déditkace :

Pour toute explitkation lexitkale ou grammatitkale, pour votre édifitkation effitkace mais pas caritkaturale, raditkale parfois, mais toujours amitkalement et délitkatement, une seule adresse :
_  Itka  _​


----------



## Calamitintin

PZ tu n'as mis que 11 fois "itka" dans ton post. Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le principe ! Itka est à plus de 2000 maintenant, il t'en manque donc plus de 1989  ! 
 (Bon courage)


----------



## geve

Alors moi je suis extrêmement en retard  mais qui c'est qui a nommé ce fil aussi ?   Il va falloir que je me désinscrive des congrats je crois, je rate bien trop d'occasions. 

Bon, ben on dirait pas comme ça, mais tu avances, tu avances, hein Itka ? Tu fais pas dans l'esbrouffe (pas comme certaines  ), tu oses les explications grammaticales (moi je parle seulement Vocabulaire ), tu assistes même les ingrats, et voilà comment on arrive tranquillement à 2000, sans fatigue, sans courbature, sans tendinite (enfin, euh... j'crois pas ??).
Moi je ne t'offre aucun cadeau parce que je ne pourrais faire mieux que celui que tu as reçu ce soir (ze G en live!! <= j'écris en code parce que si ça se savait ça pourrait faire des envieux) mais je te et nous souhaite une continuation postière aussi heureuse que jusqu'à présent. Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## itka

Merci les copines !
Comme je vous l'ai déjà dit (mais à deux mille, on commence à se faire vieille et à radoter) je suis scotchée par votre humour insubmersible... Scotchée et envieuse... bien incapable que je suis d'un tel feu d'artifice (mais je fais ce que je peux en copiant-collant)... Bref, suis très fière, moi, d'avoir des copines qui sont si capables de s'attaquer au vocabulaire... et en anglais encore !

geve, la grammaire est bien plus facile que le vocabulaire... et pis, t'en sais rien si je ne suis pas atteinte de tendinite aigue...
PunkY, tu as un Y de plus que moi...
Karine, tu dis que je suis  Jamais contente 
mais tu te trompes ! Je suis très contente, ce soir, de tous vos messages d'amitié !  Et en plus, de la surprise des Calyploup (the g en live) ! Un beau cadeau de postiversaire  !
Je ne dirais plus qu'un mot.


----------



## gvergara

Postiversaire... ce qui me dérange des postiversaires, c'est que je peux pas être pas aussi créative , aussi technologique , aussi argotique , aussi subjonctiviste  que les autres... Dommage, mais Itquite, je sais que tu sais que que tout le monde sait que nous savons que tu es irremplaçable pour nous tous... notamment pour moi, qui t'ai nommée officiellement ma Grand-Maire (et sache que personne d'autre ne s'était vu accorder un tel titre de noblesse. Si tu veux garder ce privilège, n'oublie pas de continuer à me donner d'aussi bonnes réponses et de me rédiger des romans... ) Bon, je te laisse maintenant, je te remercie encore une fois de toute l'aide que tu (ainsi que les autres membres du gang) m'ont donnée. Je suis pas ambitieux, tout ce que je souhaite dans la vie, c'est de continuer à te voir poissonner sur le forum, à présent je dois partir, qué lástima pero adióshhh, me despido de ti y me voy. Chao pescao

GŐnząlŎ le TÔntÖn mochon, très oncle mais pas bête-on.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Deux mille déjà (et pas une dans le Fr-Es ).

Nous partageons peu de fils car quand vous êtes passée par là, il reste peu  rien à dire. 
Envieuse je le suis moi aussi mais de votre maîtrise de la grammaire 
Je vous nomme pour ma part notre Eritka Orsenna wordreferencienne.

Un beso
Martine


----------



## totor

on t'a fait tellement de réclame que je voudrais bien que tu passes par fr.-esp., pour t'y voir.

je t'attends avec impatience, et, pour le moment,

*joyeux postiversaire!​*


----------

